# Yellow, Aqua, Teal + Hot Pink Lips FOTD



## ashley_v85 (Apr 26, 2006)

I decided to try and copy the lovely ola_mango's (from LJ) look from her tutorial  but um....yeah. It didn't turn out that way, haha. First of all, I didn't have most of the colors, so I made up my own combination that was sort of like it. Second, I don't know how to do a pointy inner cat eye type thing without making it REALLY dramatic, so I skipped it, and third...my liner isn't extended as far, 'cause I'm lame. And fourth...hers is better. Haha. 






















Ok...so this WAS blended better, but then I got into a fight with my parents, and shed like five tears because I was really mad, and it got my mascara wet, which went under my eyes a bit (as you'll see in one of the full-face shots below), and on the yellow part of my eyeshadow. I couldn't get it all of without ruining the rest, so I just tried to cover it with more yellow. So um...yeah. It looked better before that. 









My eyebrow is a bit off there...sorry. I guess I forgot to finish filling it in or something. Haha. 








Yeeeeeaaahhh...it looked a lot better BEFORE the dark stuff was under my eyes, but whatever. 

Eyes 
Bare Canvas paint
Corn s/s
Lucky Jade s/s
Chrome Yellow e/s
Golden Lemon pigment
Aquadisiac e/s
Teal pigment
A mix of A Bluer Blue and Tease 'n Teal because I don't have a color like Deep Blue Green. 
A little bit of Juxt
Dark Soul pigment
Vanilla pigment
Carbon e/s (over Blacktrack)
Espresso e/s on brows
Blacktrack f/l
Maybelline Great Lash mascara

Face 
Studio Fix Fluid in NW20
Studio Fix in N4
Sushi Flower e/s as blush
Petticoat MSF
Physician's Formula concealer duo in Yellow/Light

Lips 
Fashionably Fuschia l/s
Dejarose l/g


----------



## Life In Return (Apr 26, 2006)

Looks good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like that eye combo a lot, and your hair looks nice pulled back. Hot stuff


----------



## kimb (Apr 26, 2006)

love it and the new hair if its not new i apologize for not noticing sooner


----------



## Nikki0211 (Apr 26, 2006)

Those colors are really pretty together. I think you could pretty much pull of anything lol. Looks awesome!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 26, 2006)

you have a look that will let you carry just about anything off. Lucky you.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks. But my hair is the same, just pulled back. Haha.


----------



## ruby_soho (Apr 26, 2006)

Very pretty! Your liner always looks awesome!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 26, 2006)

You Totally Rock Hard Girlie Your Make~up Is Always So Freakin Amazing!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep The Make~up Pics Coming!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 26, 2006)

It looks amazing.  Stop stressing.  I like the orginal but I have to say I like your version better.  You always do a great job.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 26, 2006)

Cool! I like your version.  The blending and vibrancy are amazing.


----------



## asteffey (Apr 26, 2006)

parents suck, yo.

too bad you look hot with smudgy makeup. im going to try this lip combo. its hott!


----------



## devin (Apr 26, 2006)

ooooh that is so pretty!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 26, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## user3 (Apr 26, 2006)

You are always mega hotness!


----------



## aziza (Apr 26, 2006)

This is gorgeous! I actually like your version better


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Apr 26, 2006)

It's beautiful!


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your fight, but you're lookin' hot even after you've shed a few tears!  Love how Golden Lemon looks w/ Corn, and your lips are flamin'! (boy do I sound cheesy, but you know what I mean =P)


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 26, 2006)

So pretty!  I think that you did a wonderful job!


----------



## gitargirl (Apr 26, 2006)

Very purty!  I understand the crying thing, I just ruined my cool trend palette from 2005 because my boss SUCKS.


----------



## star1692 (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow girl you look soo freaking amazing!  I am soo freaking jealous of you skills and how you always make your eyes look soo beautiful!  I hope I'm soing make up like you one day, just don't think I'll ever be as talented!!  You ROCK!!


----------



## Bass-0-Matic (Apr 26, 2006)

nice!  and your skin looks awesome


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star1692* 
_Wow girl you look soo freaking amazing!  I am soo freaking jealous of you skills and how you always make your eyes look soo beautiful!  I hope I'm soing make up like you one day, just don't think I'll ever be as talented!!  You ROCK!!_

 
Thank you! I'm very flattered by that.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you all so much! I love you guys, haha.


----------



## Pei (Apr 26, 2006)

U totally rock!

U have character ~


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I try, haha.


----------



## alysia (Apr 27, 2006)

love it


----------



## JoJo6407 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok so I love your make up (always do) and I think I may be a bit obsessed with your hair!  I think I might have to steal it from you lol.


----------



## hazelinsight (Apr 28, 2006)

blending looks great sweetie!


----------



## Delphi373 (Apr 28, 2006)

Girl I totally dig your style and your looks...you always look amazing! This one is again, awesome!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks! Go for it, haha. My hair is so ridiculously fried and wavy and frizzy, and a pain in the ass.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 29, 2006)

You look beautiful = )


----------



## lara (Apr 29, 2006)

Hot stuff! I prefer your interpretation.


----------



## xcrazybeautiful (Apr 29, 2006)

Love the eyes & the lips.


----------



## Shanti (Apr 29, 2006)

I especially love the lip colour. This look would look like sh!t on me, but it looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## user4 (Apr 29, 2006)

u know i love the freaking shape of ur eyes and then the shape that u do with ur eye shadow but it looks so damn stupid on me!!! lmao... but i love this look and i actually tried fashionably fushia with dejarose cuz of u and its quite possibly my fave combo in the whole world!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShirleyK (May 3, 2006)

Awesome...


----------



## MAC Mel (May 3, 2006)

that looks soooo good!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 3, 2006)

AGH. i FUCKING love this. I did my eyes kinda the same waya cpl weeks ago.. but i didnt have everything i wanted to use but it looks BEAUTIFUL on you. i love it.  Even after you were crying
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the lips too.
-Nessa


----------



## CuteEpy2112 (May 3, 2006)

that is absolutly gorgeous! i wish i could pull that off! amazing job <3


----------



## scarlett*98 (May 3, 2006)

Love the lips!  I think it looks great.  I like the yellow!


----------



## mcorreia (May 3, 2006)

i wouldn't use those e/s shades , but you do  awesome work and match them so perfectly! Congrats


----------



## honyd (May 4, 2006)

Hey, im new here... just browsin and this caught my eye...very very nyce!!


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 
_This is gorgeous! I actually like your version better
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Me too!!!  Her blending is nice but so is yours and your colour choice is much better.  Great job.  I always look for your fotd's.  Keep 'em coming


----------



## talk2mesun (May 5, 2006)

YOU ARE A SEXY BITCH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!one1

Although from when we've talked on here and LJ, definitely all sexy and no bitch! But it's just not as catchy of a phrase as SEXY BITCH now is it? 

Sorry I'm so retarded tonight...it's been a long week with school lol


----------



## Luxurious (May 8, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talk2mesun* 
_YOU ARE A SEXY BITCH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!one1

Although from when we've talked on here and LJ, definitely all sexy and no bitch! But it's just not as catchy of a phrase as SEXY BITCH now is it? 

Sorry I'm so retarded tonight...it's been a long week with school lol_

 
Lol nah, the bitch probably fits too. Well, sometimes anyway. You guys just don't have to see it, haha.


----------



## lovejam (May 8, 2006)

I like your interpretation of the eye makeup. You did a fantastic job.


----------



## LordxCupcake (May 8, 2006)

oOo such pretty colors! You did such a great job!


----------



## shabdebaz (May 8, 2006)

Absolutely love it!


----------

